# soviet-cccp- ussr



## teclu (Feb 11, 2010)

At the pcb's chapter, I buy something like the following: from russian old industrial computer (cnc).These pcb's are populated with components which contain Pt groups metals, Au and Ag.

just working on a mini site, where I will upload all my photos

teclu


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 11, 2010)

I tried to unzip the file and recieved a corrupt alert.Do you have a pdf of the info?If not is it on a website?
Johnny


----------



## teclu (Feb 11, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> I tried to unzip the file and recieved a corrupt alert.Do you have a pdf of the info?If not is it on a website?
> Johnny




I see that the file has been downloaded several times already, maybe is too "aglomerated". I don't have a website, nor a pdf with it yet.

teclu


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 11, 2010)

OK I'll try to download it and convert it.
Johnny


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 11, 2010)

Worked fine for me, I was the first to download it and didn't see any problems.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 11, 2010)

I just tried it again and got the corrupt alert,but I was able to convert all the pics.Beautiful boards.I'd love to have access to some of these.
Johnny


----------



## Irons (Feb 11, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> I tried to unzip the file and recieved a corrupt alert.Do you have a pdf of the info?If not is it on a website?
> Johnny



It worked fine for me. Thank you for the images. I assume by the date codes that this is 80's technology.


----------



## teclu (Feb 11, 2010)

just working on a mini site where I will upload all my photos...


teclu


----------



## teclu (Feb 13, 2010)

...and, trw 64 pins

http://www.speedyshare.com/files/20917002/trw.JPG

teclu


----------



## Irons (Feb 13, 2010)

teclu said:


> ...and, trw 64 pins
> 
> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/20917002/trw.JPG
> 
> teclu



TRW is a US defense contractor. How did the Russians get those parts before the Soviet Union went away?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Irons said:


> teclu said:
> 
> 
> > ...and, trw 64 pins
> ...



The same way they built their space shuttle and other aircraft.

By the time this stuff goes thru the 10th supplier do you think it is being tracked?


----------



## Irons (Feb 13, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > teclu said:
> ...



Look where they were made.

Outsourcing in action.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 13, 2010)

Governments, politicians, and corporations are an incestuous bunch.

Few if any of their dealings will ever come to light.


----------



## teclu (Feb 14, 2010)

14.02

just working on a mini site, where I will upload all my photos


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Teclu,

Have you ever considered adoption? I am free just have to pawn off the wife and kid. I can live on one meal a day in a 4'x8' room and I don't even need sun light. :twisted: Just the shimmer of gold. And the approval to carry out one box a day for my retirement.

I'v got to ask. What did you give for that 300 lb box you showed the pictures of?


----------



## teclu (Feb 14, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Teclu,
> 
> Have you ever considered adoption? I am free just have to pawn off the wife and kid. I can live on one meal a day in a 4'x8' room and I don't even need sun light. :twisted: Just the shimmer of gold. And the approval to carry out one box a day for my retirement.
> 
> I'v got to ask. What did you give for that 300 lb box you showed the pictures of?





Barren,

Good joke!


Two years ago, at an auction of a bankrupt company, I bought approximately 15 tonnes of nos and used electronics(nos/used equipment, nos/used boards, nos/used parts) for 800$/ton. Now, every day learning something from this forum about the refining, it seems that I made a nice investment...

teclu


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 14, 2010)

What a deal I would love to have about a ton of that to go thru and have fun with.


----------



## teclu (Feb 14, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> What a deal I would love to have about a ton of that to go thru and have fun with.




In those 15 tonnes, was much "garbage"(base metals, plastics, glass, wood....), not just precious m.

teclu


----------



## ander (Feb 14, 2010)

Teclu, aren't you the very person who has 20 tonnes of russian milspec scrap to sell in Sofia?


----------



## teclu (Feb 14, 2010)

ander said:


> Teclu, aren't you the very person who has 20 tonnes of russian milspec scrap to sell in Sofia?



Ander, 

I would like I have so many russian military, I am from Transylvania and my products are 90% industrial not military and these products are made about half in communist eastern europe(cehoslovacia, urss, rdg/east germany, romania, bulgaria...) and the other half are made in usa, japan, western europe( west germany, uk, holland,...), all fabricated until the 90 years.

may be you refer to this: http://iestmetal.com/radiostancii.html

teclu


----------



## ander (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Teclu, I did not know the site. I referred to announcement at http://www.alibaba.com. Some guy had 20 tons of scrap, minimal order 5 tons. I live in Poland so I resigned to take the case- long way for car or train. Low fare airlines have no flights on the route.


----------



## teclu (Jun 20, 2010)

au, pt, pd, ag


teclu


----------

